# Gamer-Notebook Kauf absegnen



## jsus (27. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend liebe Freunde,

Bin seitn paar Tagen auf der Suche nach nem Laptop speziell fürs Gaming. Budget lag dabei bei 700-1000€ ungefähr. Bin dann auf dieses Modell hier gestoßen: 

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 (MD98256)

Ist zwar etwas über meinem Budget, aber scheint wohl ein fairer Preis zu sein, oder wie seht ihr das ? Habt ihr eventuell ähnliche Angebote oder Verbesserungen ?

mfg Tobi


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (27. Dezember 2012)

Gibt's für 1000€ nicht ein medion mit Full HD und 8GB RAM?


----------



## alexq (27. Dezember 2012)

Ein Freund von mir war mit einem Medionvorgängermodell sehr unzufrieden. Allerdings lässt sich hardwaremäßig nichts besseres in dieser Preisklasse finden.


----------



## Alex555 (27. Dezember 2012)

Für den Preis bekommt man eigentlich nichts besseres. Du hast auch schon die neue Kepler Generation (GTX 670MX), und nicht die alte angestaubte Fermi Generation (GTX 670M), dazu einen I7. Das passt.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (27. Dezember 2012)

http://aldi.medion.com/md99085/at/?refPage=aldi

Find ich besser, es werden eh fast nie mehr als 8Gb genutzt, dafür hast du FullHD


----------



## SilencedScout (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde wie mein Vorredner das hier kaufen: MEDION® ERAZER® X7820 (MD 99085)

Ist 100€ Billiger und hat fast alles gleich. Ist auch neuer halt (Dieses hier ist X7820 und das andere X7819) . Die 8GB werden dir völlig ausreichen , fürs Gaming ist mehr als 8GB extrem unnötig .


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (28. Dezember 2012)

Man kann's auch so sehen: für 100€ mehr bekommst du ein schlechteres Display und 8GB RAM mehr. 8GB RAM kosten 40€. Also zahlt man 60€ für ein schlechteres Display...


----------



## jsus (28. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, dass ihr mich auf das Angebot aufmerksam gemacht habt. Klar sind auf diese 8GB RAM gepfiffen, wenns n schöneres Display dafür gibt  

Aber jetzt mal was anderes, wie komm ich denn an dieses Angebot heran ? Haben hier nur Aldi Süd und da kann ich Online im Moment nichts derartiges finden..


----------



## DerBasshammer (28. Dezember 2012)

Nach Össterreich fahren ist leider Hofer exklusiv, also nur in Österreich


----------



## jsus (28. Dezember 2012)

Werd mich mal erkundigen, ob Hofer und Aldi Süd so eng zusammenarbeiten und sich sowas zuschicken können. 

Ansonsten wird immer wieder dieses Notebook als ähnliches Modell vorgestellt: 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B008S75WGE...iveASIN=B008S75WGE&adid=159X55TFX49AHXZJGDNQ&

Was meint ihr?


----------



## SilencedScout (28. Dezember 2012)

Das Notebook hat eine Deutlich schlechtere GPU als die beiden anderen. Es ist eine GPU der Nvidia GT-Serie die nur fürs Office und kleinere Spiele gedacht wird. Du musst ein Notebook finden das minimal GTX660M+ oder HD7870M+ hat. Dadrunter wirst du nur entäuscht. Eine HD7950M+ oder GTX670MX+ wären schon Optimal.


----------



## Clocker1 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir gestern das MEDION® ERAZER® X7820 (MD 99085) geholt und kanns dir echt nur ans Herz legen.. echt ein hammer Teil!

Urlaub in Österreich is doch auch was schönes!


----------



## jsus (28. Dezember 2012)

Ist leider etwas weit bis nach Österreich.. Beim Hersteller selbst kann ichs auch nicht bestellen. Ich versuch jetzt noch jemand zu erreichen der mir das Ding da drüben kaufen kann  

Ansonsten bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als weiter nach ähnliche Modellen ausschau zu halten :/


----------



## jsus (6. Januar 2013)

Ach Leute, bin immernoch auf der Suche. Hat noch jemand zufällig leistungsfähige Notebooks von 700-1000€ entdeckt?


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (6. Januar 2013)

Für 1008€ gibt's bei deviltech den Devil 6700:

-670MX
-i7 3630
-8GB Ram
-500GB HDD

Allerdings ohne Windows...


----------



## SilencedScout (6. Januar 2013)

Hier! 

http://www.medion.com/de/prod/MEDIO...&wt_cc1=3&wt_cc2=30013951A1&wt_cc3=30014177A1

Für 970€ (Reduziert von 1150€) . Hat auch Windows. Den Finde ich besser als den Devil 6700 , schau den mal an.


----------



## jsus (6. Januar 2013)

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Allerdings hab ich auch nichts gegen 17° Display und Full-HD. Sind die Grafikkarten vergleichbar mit der GTX 670MX? Glaub ich finde so n Angebot wohl so schnell nicht mehr :/


----------



## SilencedScout (6. Januar 2013)

Hier zum Vergleichen: GeForce GTX 670M und MX Grafikkarten für Notebooks | NVIDIA 

Die GTX670M hat eine Schlechtere Texturfüllrate aber dafür eine bessere Max. Bandbreite. Die GTX670MX ist trotzdem besser würde aber dein Budget und 100-200€ Überstreiten.


----------



## gamer11 (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hab hier ein gutes Notebook gefunden von Dell.
Wer hat erfahrung it Dell Notebooks schon gemacht? 
Werde mir mal ein paar Berichte darüber durchlesen, wäre über eine antwort sehr froh!
F.EE EDV-Shop Computer & Software - Notebooks
voraus schon mal danke!!!


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (9. Januar 2013)

Ne da sind die anderen Meilen besser


----------



## SilencedScout (9. Januar 2013)

Das ist nicht gut , nur wenn du es fürs Office nutzen willst ist es ok, aber zu Teuer . Es hat nichtmal eine Extra-GPU. Ambesten ist dieser hier , von denen die du Gewählt hast: F.EE EDV-Shop Computer & Software - HP 4740s i5-3210M . Hat eine GPU die für Spiele auf Low reichen würde. Die Intel HD3000 ist für Games einfach ausgedrückt: Müll. Es gibt aber noch bessere für den Preis. Hatte mich mal auf deine 4 Beschränkt.


----------

